# what for oil to us help?



## sdun810 (Nov 11, 2012)

i have 1974 case 646 need to no what oil to put in rear? hyd fluid or 15/40? or? thank you new member help


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

sdun810 said:


> i have 1974 case 646 need to no what oil to put in rear? hyd fluid or 15/40? or? thank you new member help


I believe the differential calls for std 90 wt


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

See if this might work for you... check out page 20.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/47347600/Case-Garden-Tractors-Case-Timely-Tips-1974-1979-Case-Tractors

Cheers
Bill


----------



## sdun810 (Nov 11, 2012)

yes was a great help thank you.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad it worked out, considering I gave you the wrong page number!! I guess you found what you needed on page 23.


----------

